# Its official Raps sign Hedo



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

Free agent forward Hedo Turkoglu changed his mind Friday, deciding not to join the Portland Trail Blazers, opting instead to accept an offer from the Toronto Raptors, sources told ESPN.com.

The Raptors last-minute bid will give Turkoglu all of the salary-cap space they will get by renouncing their rights to Shawn Marion, Anthony Parker and Carlos Delfino. The Raptors expect to have about $10.1 million in cap space to give to Turkoglu for his first-year salary; he would get an eight percent annual raise over the next four seasons of the deal, a source told ESPN.com.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4305310

I don't like that were gonna lose Delfino over this other than that I'm happy with the news


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes!!!!!

I have to admit, i love hedo. LOL


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

I still feel indifferent about this deal. Hedo doesn't really address our needs of depth, defence, toughness, rebounding, but he is an all-star talent that may convince bosh to stay and even if he doesn't will soften the blow of bosh leaving.

I will only lean towards the "happy" side for this deal only if Delfino re-signs, as we will only be losing AP and Marion. We weren't going to re-sign Joey G anyways.

Is there anyway we can fit both Delfino and AP under the cap even if we did sign Hedo? I would for sure be very happy and satisfied with this deal if that happens


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

vinsanity77 said:


> I still feel indifferent about this deal. Hedo doesn't really address our needs of depth, defence, toughness, rebounding, but he is an all-star talent that may convince bosh to stay and even if he doesn't will soften the blow of bosh leaving.
> 
> I will only lean towards the "happy" side for this deal only if Delfino re-signs, as we will only be losing AP and Marion. We weren't going to re-sign Joey G anyways.
> 
> Is there anyway we can fit both Delfino and AP under the cap even if we did sign Hedo? I would for sure be very happy and satisfied with this deal if that happens


I think he is considered a "good" rebounder for a small forward. He's a descent defender too. We have derozan to guard the best wing player anyways. 
The *Raptors *signed the #1 free agent. Atleast this shows we are about winning.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I dont know if anythings 'official' yet. Dont listen to ESPN, they already steered you wrong. Local Orlando news recently reported: *"Hedo says no to Portland, and looks like he wants to go to Toronto for 60mil. However there still is a deal on the table for Hedo from Orlando, 5 years 45million. Expect him to take the Toronto one though."
*

So it's likely Hedo will go to Toronto, but after taxes, the Orlando deal isnt that far off i dont think... We'll see what happens soon enough. As we recently just learned, nothing is official quite yet.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

True... Miami doesn't have taxes. That is probably the reason why Raps had to drive the price up. 

Not sure about Hedo being the #1 Free Agent though... I think Artest is. Even if Raps don't want him.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

I love the signing, but I am worried about how we round out the rest of the roster, especially at the 2/3 spots. Will Ukic get more burn at the SG spot and Banks more burn at the PG? Or will Hedo play the point forward position when Jose is off the floor? Maybe the Raps have Douby in line as the backup SG. 

In any event, welcome to the Raps Hedo.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

vinsanity77 said:


> Is there anyway we can fit both Delfino and AP under the cap even if we did sign Hedo? I would for sure be very happy and satisfied with this deal if that happens


Not 100% sure on this but I think Hedo contract leaves us with 2.1 Million before going into Lux tax now will Ap sign for 2.1? doubt it might be enough to get Delfino with that cash though either way its gonna be tight and our bench going to be thin unless B.C can find a way to flip Banks or Hump into something worthwhile the way it stands right now a combo of Bosh,Barg and Hedo going to have be on the court at all times more than likely atleast 2 of the 3 I don't trust our current bench 

Evans- no offense hes there to rebound and provide toughness

Hump-a blackhole on offense , a PF who thinks hes a SF

O'Bryant-Borderline D-league material

Douby- hes alright 

Banks-Garbage

Roko-A jumper away from being solid 

Pops- Only guy I trust off the bench right now besides Evans 


So we need Delfino here BC has to work something out


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

So as the roster stands right now it would look like Derozan could start at the 2

Jose
Demar
Hedo
Chris
Andrea

I would really like our starting 5 if we had a player with a little more NBA experience at the shooting guard spot. With this signing it would seem difficult to re-sign Carlos Delfino, but he would be a solid fit with that group. He is a good rebounding guard, solid defender (not great but good), unselfish passer, and can shoot from deep...a little inconsistent, but a threat. 

How BC fills out the roster will go a long way in determining how this season plays out. Evans provides some depth up front, add in Hump and O'Bryant and they can handle the minutes. I would like to move Hump and free up the spot for Pops, but not sure that will happen. Summer league will be interesting, we may need to find someone for the vet minimum to contribute minutes.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Awful signing. This does *NOTHING* to help the Raptors.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

ok Humph has got to go to clear cap oom to add a SG, Derozan is a raw SG with a weak jumper but with Hedu on board he woldnt be required to takle lorts opf jumprrs but more to slash, drive on offense, and play tight man to man D.

we do need a good 2nd unit SG after this move if we get rid of humph then I guess maybe Delfino can fit or House heres a list of the SG's
Allen Iverson Unrestricted 
Marquis Daniels Unrestricted 
Anthony Parker Unrestricted 
Rashad McCants Restricted 
Anthony Morrow Unguaranteed 
Luther Head Unrestricted 
Gerald Green Unrestricted 
Von Wafer Unrestricted 
Damien Wilkins Early termination option 
Bobby Jackson Unrestricted 
Keith Bogans Unrestricted 
Sasha Pavlovic Partially guaranteed 
Dahntay Jones Unrestricted 
Fred Jones Unrestricted 
Salim Stoudamire Unguaranteed 
Kareem Rush Unrestricted 
Juan Dixon Unrestricted 
Sonny Weems Partially guaranteed 
Thomas Gardner Option on restriction 
Joe Crawford Unguaranteed 
Quinton Ross Unrestricted 
Shannon Brown Unrestricted 
Alex Acker Option on restriction 
Morris Almond Unrestricted 
Quincy Douby Unguaranteed 
Dontell Jefferson Unguaranteed 
Greg Buckner Partially guaranteed 
Maurice Ager Unrestricted 
DeMarcus Nelson Unguaranteed 
Mario West Option on restriction 

need a experienced guy from this list I would lean toeard daniels and Brown, Gerald Green for maybe 2-3 mill.

lets say its Daniels we add our team is
Starting Calderon Daniels Turkeglu Bosh Bargnani
Bench Ukic Derozan Evans Pop 9 man rotation extras Banks(do we want him back?, Douby same O'Bryant[sleaper]


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

narrator said:


> Awful signing. This does *NOTHING* to help the Raptors.


Why, because his name isn't Rudy Fernandez? Have you even seen Turkoglu play?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

wooo. It's kind of risky because Hedo won't be the same player at 35 but this is the best chance the Raps have of convincing Bosh to say. Whether he stays or not, building around Calderon, Bargnani and Turkoglu for the next couple of years will be fine regardless.

I don't know how someone can say Turkoglu gives the Raptors nothing. Since VC has left, the Raptors have constantly lost close games because they didn't have anyone who could finish. Watching Chris opt for a 18 footer instead of driving to the bucket with the game on the line has been discouraging to say the least. Now we actually have someone who is comfortable taking that game winning shot. 

He is also a decent rebounder, maybe not for his size, but for the SF position. Also, Calderon has had a knack for missing a long stretch of games since he entered the NBA. Turkoglu, who can handle the ball very well, can take the load off Ukic or whoever our PG is if Calderon were to go down, or if Calderon is just not on the floor in that particular time. 

Turkoglu is easily our most complete offensive threat. He can take the three, he has a solid midrange game, and he takes the ball to the basket. 

Yes this signing is a gamble considering Turkoglu's age, but I think this is the best starting lineup we have ever had, so it should be an interesting season to say the least.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

narrator said:


> Awful signing. This does *NOTHING* to help the Raptors.


i actually kind of agree with you. i don't think this signing is going to change the raptors all that much. we weren't going anywhere so it would have been wise to take a chance on young guys, trade for draft picks, and go from there. this signing makes us go back to being a mediocre team. maybe good enough to make the playoffs, but is a lock for first round exit.

if we were a pretty good team that's almost ready to contend, i would have liked this signing, but this signing really hurts our flexibility for years to come. hedo is not worth 12 million. if it were marion at 8 or parker at 4-6mil, they would have been tradeable for picks and young guys. hedo at 12 mil would be more difficult to move, though not impossible i suppose.

with about 2mil left, the raptors should just go after von wafer. wafer isn't really wanted by the rockets nor elsewhere from what i'm seeing. he's a young guy who can really pan out. his offensive game reminds me of a young ray allen.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

ATCQ said:


> *Why*, because his name isn't Rudy Fernandez? Have you even seen Turkoglu play?


1. He's "earning" $50 million dollars for 4 years. I knew someone was going to be stupid and giving him that contract but I didn't think it was the Raptors. He single-handedly murdered the Raptors' cap space for the next 4 years.

2. He doesn't do anything to help the Raptors two biggest needs: defending and rebounding. He can't defend for **** and the only rebounds he gets are by accident. In other words, he's a taller, more expensive Jason Kapono.

3. He's not athletic. He has exactly one offensive move - the step-in, step-back three [to his credit, it works because, apparently, nobody knows it's coming yet] - and his one skill is something the Raptors are absurdly good at: shooting.

This signing is the definition of skill duplication. It's ****ing stupid to commit that much money to someone who can't ****ing defend me. So, yeah, his name isn't Rudy Fernandez - who's a much younger, much cheaper, much more versatile player, BTW - but that's not why it's a bad signing.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

c_dog said:


> i actually kind of agree with you. i don't think this signing is going to change the raptors all that much. we weren't going anywhere so it would have been wise to take a chance on young guys, trade for draft picks, and go from there. this signing makes us go back to being a mediocre team. maybe good enough to make the playoffs, but is a lock for first round exit.
> 
> if we were a pretty good team that's almost ready to contend, i would have liked this signing, but this signing really hurts our flexibility for years to come. hedo is not worth 12 million. if it were marion at 8 or parker at 4-6mil, they would have been tradeable for picks and young guys. hedo at 12 mil would be more difficult to move, though not impossible i suppose.


Bingo.



c_dog said:


> with about 2mil left, the raptors should just go after von wafer. wafer isn't really wanted by the rockets nor elsewhere from what i'm seeing. he's a young guy who can really pan out. his offensive game reminds me of a young ray allen.


There's a reason he's played for something like 4 teams already. And that reason is that he's somewhat useful in small doses but he's not going to be Ray Allen. Ever.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

narrator said:


> 1. He's "earning" $50 million dollars for 4 years. I knew someone was going to be stupid and giving him that contract but I didn't think it was the Raptors. He single-handedly murdered the Raptors' cap space for the next 4 years.
> 
> 2. He doesn't do anything to help the Raptors two biggest needs: defending and rebounding. He can't defend for **** and the only rebounds he gets are by accident. In other words, he's a taller, more expensive Jason Kapono.
> 
> ...


Turkaglu was called the best offensive threat on his team that made it to the finals. You clearly know nothing about basketball. Hedo is an effective slasher and athletic. His one "move" works because of his athletisism, and the fact he is 6'10. He has great balance on his pullup J (nothing like kaponoo, more like kevin durant). The raptors don't need fernanez, an undersized small forward with 0 "moves".


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Colwngewlo said in the star hes not donwe stamping the team, rumours have surfaceds the team trying to unload humphries for a pick, with little ineterst, B.C said he us keen on being readyto make moves on july 8.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

mo76 said:


> Turkaglu was called the best offensive threat on his team that made it to the finals. *You clearly know nothing about basketball. Hedo is an effective slasher and athletic.* His one "move" works because of his athletisism, and the fact he is 6'10. He has great balance on his pullup J (nothing like kaponoo, more like kevin durant). The raptors don't need fernanez, an undersized small forward with 0 "moves".


Yes, because I disagree and think this is a stupid signing, I know nothing about basketball. Well-reasoned. I'm sure Mensa will be calling you any second.

I'll grant that he's willing to drive on occasion. That does not, however, make him a slasher (which is a meaningless term, but whatever). His 1 move, though, is just that: his only move. How many times did he "slash" to the hoop in the finals when he needed a basket? None. How many times did he rely on the step-back? Every single time. Is he a good offensive player? Of course he is. He's a very good shooter. His one move is very effective.

Once again, he does nothing to address the Raptors' two most glaring needs: defense and rebounding. Would you care to address that?


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Colwngewlo said in the star hes not donwe stamping the team, rumours have surfaceds the team trying to unload humphries for a pick, with little ineterst, B.C said he us keen on being readyto make moves on july 8.


I'm shocked that nobody is interested in the Raptors role players. Shocked, I tell you.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

narrator said:


> *Yes, because I disagree and think this is a stupid signing, I know nothing about basketball. Well-reasoned. I'm sure Mensa will be calling you any second.*
> 
> I'll grant that he's willing to drive on occasion. That does not, however, make him a slasher (which is a meaningless term, but whatever). His 1 move, though, is just that: his only move. How many times did he "slash" to the hoop in the finals when he needed a basket? None. How many times did he rely on the step-back? Every single time. Is he a good offensive player? Of course he is. He's a very good shooter. His one move is very effective.
> 
> Once again, he does nothing to address the Raptors' two most glaring needs: defense and rebounding. Would you care to address that?


I was refering to your analysis of hedo as a player.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ATCQ said:


> Why, because his name isn't Rudy Fernandez? Have you even seen Turkoglu play?


Oh sure, its worth blowing your cap space to **** in order to make yourself a 6 seed, tops, with little hope of internal improvement (derozan omgzzz!) to make yourself any better for the forseeable future.

If Bosh leaves, which I'd say is nearly certain, this franchise is in deep ****.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Oh sure, its worth blowing your cap space to **** in order to make yourself a 6 seed, tops, with little hope of internal improvement (derozan omgzzz!) to make yourself any better for the forseeable future.
> 
> If Bosh leaves, which I'd say is nearly certain, this franchise is in deep ****.


This year the raptors will be an exciting playoff caliber (sorry I can't peer into the future to predict their seed like you seem to be able to) team which is better than anyone could have expected going into this offseason.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

mo76 said:


> This year the raptors will be an exciting playoff caliber (sorry I can't peer into the future to predict their seed like you seem to be able to) team which is better than anyone could have expected going into this offseason.


Nelson Jose
Lee Derozan
Hedo Hedo
Lewis Bosh
Howard Bargnani


When I look at those two starting units I don't see a big difference, and Orlando were in the finals. I give Toronto the edge at Point guard and Power Forward, Howard is a beast and claims the center spot, but the 2 and 3 is a wash. We could be a very good team, not very deep, but pretty dam good.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Colwngewlo said in the star hes not donwe stamping the team, rumours have surfaceds the team trying to unload humphries for a pick, with little ineterst, B.C said he us keen on being readyto make moves on july 8.


were you drunk when u typed this post?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> Nelson Jose
> Lee Derozan
> Hedo Hedo
> Lewis Bosh
> ...


what looks good on paper don't always translate to production. last year the team had calderon, parker, marion, bosh, and bargnani, which on paper looks like a playoff team, yet they were one of the worst teams in the league.

also, howard has more impact than anybody the raptors have. it's not even close. dwight alone has the impact of calderon and bosh combined, and then some. let's not forget that bosh is trash in the playoffs. i would love to get rid of bosh in toronto. this team is getting soft because of his *****-*** presence.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

c_dog said:


> what looks good on paper don't always translate to production*. last year the team had calderon, parker, marion, bosh, and bargnani, which on paper looks like a playoff team, yet they were one of the worst teams in the league.*
> 
> also, howard has more impact than anybody the raptors have. it's not even close. dwight alone has the impact of calderon and bosh combined, and then some. let's not forget that bosh is trash in the playoffs. i would love to get rid of bosh in toronto. this team is getting soft because of his *****-*** presence.


Marion only played 27 games in Toronto last season. After a period of adjustment, the Raptors finished the season winning 9 of the lats 13.....pretty damn good. 

So using the players you mentioned, Toronto was not one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

chairman5 said:


> were you drunk when u typed this post?


no just didnt care about spelling at that moment.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> Marion only played 27 games in Toronto last season. After a period of adjustment, the Raptors finished the season winning 9 of the lats 13.....pretty damn good.
> 
> So using the players you mentioned, Toronto was not one of the worst teams in the league.


winning 9 of the last 13 is fools gold. bad teams were tanking, good teams were resting their players. raptors winning those games only meant getting a lower lottery pick.

nothing about the team last year showed me that they were good enough to be a top team in the east, nothing. 27 games is still a decent sample size to see that marion was clearly not a good fit for this team. on paper=/=actual production. learn that. there are so many factors involved into making a team good. this isn't nba 2k9.

on paper bogut, charlie v, jefferson, redd, session/ridnour, luc richard, would have been a pretty good team too but they also missed the playoffs.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

c_dog said:


> on paper bogut, charlie v, jefferson, redd, session/ridnour, luc richard, would have been a pretty good team too but they also missed the playoffs.


I blame that on coaching rather than player talent


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Mr_B said:


> I blame that on coaching rather than player talent


scott skiles is a proven nba coach. some players don't like him for being a hard-*** but he's found success with the mediocre bulls. it's only one example of what looks good on paper not working out. there are a lot of teams like that every season. phoenix last season look like a playoff team but also missed out.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> Nelson Jose
> Lee Derozan
> Hedo Hedo
> Lewis Bosh
> ...


Except Howard has Hall-of-Fame potential and Bargnani will only get in by buying a ticket. That alone changes how teams gameplan for Orlando and Toronto.

Also, Bosh and Lewis are two completely different players and shouldn't be compared. The Raptors aren't going anywhere until they get some defense and rebounding, which everyone here seems to be forgetting. That killed the Raptors last year and it's going to kill the Raptors this year, unless Colangelo does something about it. And don't you dare tell me Reggie Evans solves the rebounding problem.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Reggie Evans, Antoine Wright, Rasho (as I'm sure we'll sign him), Hedo isn't a bad rebounder and I fully expect DeRozan will contribute. 

I'm not saying we are sorted but it's looking better than it did. Hopefully with the MLE we can pick up another player to crash the boards too.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Porn_Player said:


> Reggie Evans, Antoine Wright, Rasho (as I'm sure we'll sign him), Hedo isn't a bad rebounder and I fully expect DeRozan will contribute.
> 
> I'm not saying we are sorted but it's looking better than it did. Hopefully with the MLE we can pick up another player to crash the boards too.


Joel Anthony?????? Shot blocker rebounder, and it would not take the full MLE


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> Joel Anthony?????? Shot blocker rebounder, and it would not take the full MLE


With Rasho more than likely coming in I don't see this happening myself, although a Canadian would be nice. 

I expect the MLE to go on a solid wing player to really assure us at the 2/3. I'd hoped it would involve Matt Barnes but looks like he is heading to Magic so I guess I'll sit back and see what BC does.


----------

